# Mavs fan roll call...



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Just trying to get something started in this forum before it fades into obscurity.


Here...fan since I was a fan of the game...JKidd helped.....


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Been a Mavs fan for a while... back when it was Jimmy and Jamal and not much else.


----------



## godmavs (Jun 19, 2003)

I met Micheal Finley a few years back when he was in college and was a fan ever since they got him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

you already know


----------



## ChowYunSkinny (Aug 28, 2003)

lived in dallas all my life so i have always been a fan of all the dallas area teams: mavs, cowboys, rangers...

but of course didnt watch avidly till my teen years...had to cheer for the likes of tony dumas, doug smith, lorenzo williams...thank god it has finally turned around


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I, admittedly, jumped on the bandwagon when Cuban bought the team. Also, who in Canada isn't a fan of Steve Nash and the Mavs?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jdg</b>!
> I, admittedly, jumped on the bandwagon when Cuban bought the team. Also, who in Canada isn't a fan of Steve Nash and the Mavs?


No Prob...You should consider moving to Dallas. Its one of the greatest cities in the world, and Ive been around the world. You like sports? Football, Basketball, soccer, baseball, hockey, arena leagues, an amazing amount of colleges; It only snows once a year here. Just have to have a car.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> No Prob...You should consider moving to Dallas. Its one of the greatest cities in the world, and Ive been around the world. You like sports? Football, Basketball, soccer, baseball, hockey, arena leagues, an amazing amount of colleges; It only snows once a year here. Just have to have a car.


The Dallas Fortworth area is like 4th on the list of cities with the most beautiful women too.

And thats natural beauty, not LA sillicon facelift BS.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

fan


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I remembered Finley from UW and checked out the Mavs plus I've always liked Dirk so that is when I became a fan.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I had loved the NBA when I was a little kid, but I took a break from it for a couple of years. Then something, or someone caught my eye. It was none other than Wang Zhi Zhi. Finally a fellow Chinese basketball player in the NBA! So I checked out what team he was on and it was the Mavs. I've been a big fan ever since that time.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Here


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I loved the team when they were the worst professional franchise in all of sports through the 90's. Needless to say I am
still a huge fan and will be forever.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

to be honest didnt really re-start watching bball til bout 5 years ago. but all family is in oklahoma-texas area so we go for them. but i love them.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vykyng Pwr90</b>!
> to be honest didnt really re-start watching bball til bout 5 years ago. but all family is in oklahoma-texas area so we go for them. but i love them.


aka Texarkana


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> Been a Mavs fan for a while... back when it was Jimmy and Jamal and not much else.


I listened to almost every game on AM radio for 2 years straight when J&J were in Dallas. It's not easy getting an AM Dallas station in East Tennessee.

Now that Toine and TD are in Dallas I may have to start paying a little more attention to the Mavs.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I am a Mavs fan. Cuban, Dirk Diggler, Nashty--what's not to like?


----------



## Mavs4Life (Oct 22, 2003)

Check, although I think my username makes it obvious enough.


----------

